# Dust colection and control



## Patricksworkshop (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking to get a dust cyclone and not sure if it worth the money ,and if it work good for my small shop ,I been looking at the dust deputy anyone have one of these let me know if it work for you.


----------



## Ltwud (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a 2hp Grizzly dust collector with 4" lines in my 600sqft shop. I'm very happy with an affordable $35 grizzly separator that goes on a 30 gal metal garbage can. I have been running a few hundred board feet of lumber each month through my planer, jointer and widebelt sander and can't imagine a much better system as I can quickly empty the can 2-3 times per hour and only fill the plastic bag on my collector every 6-8 months.

I just watched an informative video from the wood whisperer and he evaluated 3 different units that all cost way more than mine but didn't seem to preform better. I personally couldn't imagine how frustrating it would be to have any smaller than a 30 gallon collector when some of the units he reviewed only held 5 gallons.

I think your dust collector size, hose length, wood volume and machine uses will all be big factors in what will work for you

Good luck


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you talking about using a dust deputy with a shop vac, or a super dust deputy with big dust collection
set up. Short and sweet is that a good cyclone will remove more particles than most other systems and is
worth the money spent to keep the dust out of your lungs.


----------



## gmal (Dec 16, 2013)

If you mean "cyclone" do you mean one of those with a conical part on top of a drum? Those are great. I got one from Oneida, attached to Shop Vac, and now havent cleaned the shopvac filter since. I was washing those, and they wear out from the washing, and clog fast. 
As for size, get what works for you. I found a five gallon drum just the size for the basement shop.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I started out with a shop vac. When I added the 5 gal dust deputy kit, the convenience of not having to clean the filter was awesome, but if anything I noticed a slight decrease in suction. Bound to happen, the cyclone will kill the CFMs a bit.

This worked ok, but cant even compare to a real dust collector. I got a Craftex CX 404, 1hp, rated at 820 CFMs with a 1 micron cloth bag. The old shop vac had something like 75 CFMs. Now I do understand that manufacturers boost ratings, and since IM using 4 inch lines Im maxing out at around 400 CFMs anyway but the dust collector feels like 10 times the suction of the shop vac on its best day.

When I add a THein top hat, Ill lose some CFMs, but I hope to make up for it by upgrding the filter to a canister and improving airflow.

Sorry for the long rant. The dust deputy is great, but my 2 cents is save for a real dust collector.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Most quality full-shop cyclones will start at $1,500, and can get to $2,200 by the time you add a dedicated 30A electrical service, 6" ducting, fittings, and add-ons.

For about $1,000 you can get both a quality single-stage (non-cyclone) and a Super Dust Deputy (with either 4" or 5" ducting), and be very happy within a small shop - I had this arrangement for years, and was quite satisfied.

You get into Clearvue-Oneida Cyclone territory when you have long or complex runs or a concurrently running two or more machines - spend the savings on excellent layout and hand tools.
MJCD


----------



## Patricksworkshop (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Lj I was thinking of a shop vac dust cyclone. I am leaning toward a dust deputy because the price is reasonable and since my garage has my chevelle,project in it I need a smaller unit for space ,does any one have a dust deputy ,and does it work as good as they say? Thanks for all the help and advice. Patrick


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

The dust deputy is worth every penny, and is as good as they advertise - there are extensive threads on LJs that demonstrate this; also, Marc Spanguolo (The Wood Whisperer) completed a side-by-side of the Clearvue mini and the WoodCraft Thein - the DD came out on-top.

Certainly, for the money you pay, Oneida makes 99% in profit - but they engineered the thing, and it works great. I've had mine for several years, attached to a Fein shop vac, and it consumes the dust.
MJCD


----------

